# Licorice flavonoid extract study



## Sully (Oct 14, 2016)

Licorice Flavonoid Oil - More Muscle, Less Fat in 16-Week RCT W/ Human Subjects W/ Only 300 mg of LFO per Day - SuppVersity: Nutrition and Exercise Science for Everyone

Licorice extract may help with burning fat and building muscle. The study is geared toward an older demographic, but the results may be applicable to younger, trained individuals. At worst it validates the need for more research on the subject. And licorice extract does have some anti prostate cancer effects, which is always good, cuz I'm fairly sure prostate cancer sux.  

There's a link to the full study at the bottom of the page. Read and discuss.


----------

